# Suche stressfreies Strategiespiel



## Rodny (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

demnächst muss ich leider wieder operiert werden und geh dafür ins Krankenhaus. Für die Zeit suche ich "stressfreie" Strategiespiele. Also Games bei welchen es nicht um schnelle Entscheidungen geht. Es wäre von Vorteil wenn das Game sich hauptsächlich mit der Maus steuern lassen würde.

Mein Läppi hat einen i7 4710MQ, 16GB RAM, GTX 860M 2GB und Win7 64.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------



## S754 (5. Juli 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Solche Games wie Civ5 und C&C sind mir zu langweilig, immer nur Krieg. Gibt's da auch anderes?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Juli 2014)

----kann gelöscht werden-----------


----------



## Pikus (5. Juli 2014)

Wie wär es mit Banished?


----------



## Thallassa (5. Juli 2014)

Stressfrei.. Und mal abseits des ganzen AAA / -Top-Indie Marktes, also unter dem Radar, könnte ich empfehlen:

- Skulls of the Shogun
- Eufloria 
- War of the Human Tanks

Eufloria beispielsweise lässt sich sogar ausschließlich mit der Maus steuern. Ansonsten werden die drei Spiele speziell den PC/Laptop nicht überfordern.
Hat nicht unbedingt was mit Krieg zu tun, im Endeffekt sind es aber "Kriegsszenarien" die man hier hat. Vielleicht einfach mal ansehen und selbst beurteilen, könnte ja was dabei sein und sind alle recht günstig zu haben.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2014)

Battle World Kronos 

 Rundenbasierendes Strategiespiel mit sehr Guter KI 
 Die älteren kennen das Orginal als Battle Isle


----------



## Rodny (5. Juli 2014)

@Thallassa
@True Monkey

Vielen Dank. Die Tipps helfen mir weiter.


----------



## michelthemaster (5. Juli 2014)

Hey Kollege,

also wenn dir die Grafik egal ist: Heroes of Might and Magic 3 (mit der WOG Mod). Absolut stressfrei, weil Rundenstrategie mit Rollenspielelementen. Aber bitte später nicht bei mir beschweren, wenn du noch ein wenig länger im Krankenhaus bleiben willst. Ist und bleibt für mich ein unsterblicher Klassiker.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Rodny (5. Juli 2014)

Lieber Kollege Micha,

ich gehe seit einem Jahr in jedem Quartal ins Krankenhaus. Das nervt einfach und es ist kein ende abzusehen.

Aber auf alle Fälle danke für den Tipp mit M&M3. Sind die anderen Teile von M&M nicht der Bringer?


----------



## taks (5. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Siedler4 oder AgeOfEmpires2.

Sind zwar alt, aber als ich das letzte Mal in der Reha war hab ich damit die Zeit tot geschlagen


----------



## Rodny (5. Juli 2014)

AoE2 habe ich seinerzeit rauf und runter gespielt. Inkl. des AddOns. Mit den Siedlern hatte ich bisher noch keinen Kontakt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Juli 2014)

Wie kann ne Strategie stresslos sein ? Ich hab immer Stress egal ob die Siedler und ein kleiner Angriff oder ob ne rießige Schlacht bei Total War .


----------



## Rodny (5. Juli 2014)

Deshalb suche ich auch etwas anderes als TW oder Siedler


----------



## S754 (5. Juli 2014)

Habe gerade Banished ausprobiert, das ist extrem Stressig und schwer, obwohl es da nicht um Krieg geht...

Da ist ja Empire Earth chilliger^^


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2014)

@TE 

Vorhin vergessen .....noch ein stressfreies game 

X Com Enemy Unknow 

Ebenfalls Rundenbasierend 



> Wie kann ne Strategie stresslos sein


 Zauberwort --Rundenbasierend


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Juli 2014)

Naja Siedler sind schon chillig nicht wie Banished  

Civilization fand ich seeehr chillig


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (5. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte noch Battlefield Academy empfehlen

Und als unsterblichen Klassiker natürlich Jagged Allience 2, am besten mit Der JA2 v 1.13  Mod


----------



## Rolk (5. Juli 2014)

Stressfreier als Rundenstrategie geht kaum.

Panzer Corps = Neuauflage von Panzergeneral. Da gibt es auch einige sehr gute Mods in der Grösse vollwertiger Addons für.

Xenonauts = Inoffizielle Neuauflage von Ufo Enemy Unknown.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte noch Sid Meiers Acepatrol und Railroads empfehlen


----------



## taks (5. Juli 2014)

Bei Siedler4 finden sogar die Kämpfe in Zeitlupe statt. Was ist da nicht Stressfrei


----------



## S754 (5. Juli 2014)

Hab damals gerne Die Siedler II: Die nächste Generation gezockt. Ist immer noch ganz nice, und im LAN zusammen machts noch mehr Spaß 

Da kann man zwar Kriege führen, sind aber wirklich simpel und ohne Stress.


----------



## Jor-El (5. Juli 2014)

Die Total War Reihe kann man doch komplett auf der rundenbasierten Map spielen, oder? Einfach die Kämpfe auswürfeln lassen.
Bei Dragon Age kann man die Kämpfe auch pausieren und in Ruhe planen und Kommandos vergeben.

Neuere Titel wären Age of Wonders 3, Wasteland 2, Blackguards, The Banner Saga, Divinity: Original Sin, Prison Architect oder die Tropico Reihe. Da lässt sich z.B. die Spielgeschwindigkeit sehr gut anpassen.

Für das triste Krankenhaus würde ich aber auch Adventures empfehlen. Die Deponia Trilogie, Edna bricht aus und Harveys neue Augen sind z.B. sehr spaßig. Gibt viel Gutes von Daedalic.
The Walking Dead oder The Wolf among us von Telltale können auch was.


----------



## Robonator (5. Juli 2014)

Auf jeden Fall die Anno-Serie. Richtig eingestellt haste im Endlosspiel etc auch keine Kriege und sowat. 
Ansonsten halt sowas wie Prison Architect oder Game Dev Tycoon. Die sind ebenfalls sehr entspannend.


----------



## Rodny (5. Juli 2014)

Besten Dank für Eure Hinweise. Da sind viele Titel dabei welche mir nicht eingefallen sind.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Juli 2014)

Joa das Game Dev ist auch  wirklich extreeeem chillig. Total War eher nicht da die Spannung doch da ist.


----------



## Asteroids (7. Juli 2014)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an "auf eine einsame Insel nehme ich mit ..." Was nehme ich ins Krankenhaus mit zum stressfreien spielen und entspannen. Schönes Gedankenexperiment.

Ein kleiner Geheimtipp von meiner Seite: The Banner Saga

Einer wundervolle Geschichte, schwierige Dialog-Entscheidungen, die harte Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen, ein stets logisch und simples aber zugleich schweres Kampfsystem (rundenbasiert). Give it a try. Dazu ist das Art Design großartig. Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Laudian (7. Juli 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Habe gerade Banished ausprobiert, das ist extrem Stressig und schwer, obwohl es da nicht um Krieg geht...


 
Schwer ja, stressig nicht unbedingt, man kann die Geschwindigkeit schließlich ordentlich runterdrehen oder das Spiel sogar ganz pausieren um eine kleine Denkpause einzulegen.


----------



## Apek (7. Juli 2014)

Wie Robonator schon sagte, ist Anno mit den passenden Einstellungen im Endlosspiel sehr entspannend.
Ich persönlich favorisiere da Anno 1404 in der Königsedition. Da lässt sích alles so einstellen (bzw. automatisch wenn man ein "Leichtes Spiel" wählt), dass man zunächst keine Gegner hat, genug Rohstoffe und auch Katastrophen wie Feuer oder Seuchen ausbleiben.
Ich benutz das ganz gerne um mich mal etwas zu entspannen und in Ruhe meine Zivilisation aufzubauen. Meiner Ansicht nach sehr zu empfehlen, wenn es um die gewünschten Kriterien geht.


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2014)

Ich kann dir definitiv die Anno Serie empfehlen.

2070 + Tiefseeaddon gibts für nen schmaalen kurs

1404 gibts auch günstig.

Da gibts keinen Stress.

Heros of Might and Magic ist auch geil.
AM WE erst wieder gezockt, sehr sehr alt aber macht noch Spaß.

banished kann ich nicht empfehlen für einen Krankenhausaufenthalt.
Das kann sehr stressig werden wenn einem kurzerhand alle Bürger wegsterben 



Weniger Strategie mehr aufbau aber dafür entspannt wäre die Sim City Reihe


----------



## Rodny (7. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank an Euch für die zahlreichen Tipps. Morgen werde ich mal alles zusammen stellen und mich entscheiden.


----------



## JimSim3 (7. Juli 2014)

Heroes of Might and Magic 3 ist ohne Frage eines der großartigsten Spiele aller Zeiten.  Auf den Mod würde ich persönlich allerdings verzichten... Der konnt mich nicht wirklich überzeugen.

Die anderen Teile der Serie... Joa. Auch nicht verkehrt. Aber alle immer ein kleines wenig anders und so genial wie HoMM3 ist meiner Meinung nach kein anderer Teil der Serie geworden.

Wenn man sich mit der "etwas" angestaubten Grafik anfreunden kann, eine volle Empfehlung und bei GOG für einen vertretbaren Preis zu haben!


----------



## Flame-Brot (7. Juli 2014)

Würde dir empfehlen,dass du dir Rollercoaster Tycoon vllt. mal genauer ansiehst. Super entspanntes Spiel mit lustigen Details und nem hohen Suchtfaktor,wie ich finde. Das sollte auch den Laptop nicht überlasten


----------



## Shona (8. Juli 2014)

Die Tropico Reihe wäre  noch etwas für dich,  ist ansich auch stressfrei,  zumindest kann ich mich da auch entspannen

Ansonsten noch Cities in Motion 1/2 wobei ich den ersten Teil bevorzuge


----------



## dmxcom (8. Juli 2014)

Empfehlen kann Ich als Runden Strategie derzeit XCOM inkl. ADDON, Xenonauts, Eador, Warlokk und ganz besonders Age of Wonders 3.


----------



## Rodny (8. Juli 2014)

Vieeeelen Dank das Ihr mir sooo viele Tipps gebt

Nun will/muss ich aber anfangen den Läppi zu "betanken" und für folgende Games habe ich mich entschieden. Nicht alles wäre auf meiner Liste gewesen, aber dafür in meiner Reichweite (Freunde, Verwandte).

Kyodai Mahjongg
Neverball / Neverputt
AirXonix
World of Goo
Pflanzen gegen Zombies
Anno 2070 - Königsedition (bekomme ich geschenkt)
The Bridge Project 
Defense Grid


----------



## Streicher1992 (9. Juli 2014)

Total War Serie? Ist hammer!!!


----------



## Rolk (9. Juli 2014)

Defense Grid - Das ich daran nicht gedacht habe. 

Der Suchtfaktor ist recht "nett".


----------



## michelthemaster (3. August 2014)

Rodny schrieb:


> Lieber Kollege Micha,
> 
> ich gehe seit einem Jahr in jedem Quartal ins Krankenhaus. Das nervt einfach und es ist kein ende abzusehen.
> 
> Aber auf alle Fälle danke für den Tipp mit M&M3. Sind die anderen Teile von M&M nicht der Bringer?


 
Hey Kollege,

was noch an Heroes of Might and Magic Teilen gut ist, ist der 5. Teil mit allen Addons. Kommt aber auch nicht an Heroes 3 mit Wog dran. Heroes 4 + 6 kann man getrost vergessen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bulldogge666 (3. August 2014)

stressfrei bedeutet für mich Rundenbasiert. Wie wärs mit der Civilization Reihe ?


----------



## Rodny (3. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

mittlerweile habe ich die OP hinter mir. Soweit ist alles gut gelaufen.

Was mich völlig in seinen Bann gezogen hat ist Defense Grid. Das habe ich rauf und runter gespielt und mir gleich bei Steam den zweiten Teil vorbestellt. Nun kann ich schon mal die Vorab Version zocken. Die läuft stabil und macht Spaß auf mehr.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Hinweise


----------



## micsterni14 (12. August 2014)

Sins of a solar empire ist auch schön gemütlich!


----------



## sft211 (27. August 2014)

Men of war Assault Squad 2


----------

